# Model 59



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Just a quick uneducated question - I don't have a lot of time or patience right now...

I was given a model 59 S&W to replace my model 39 (which was unceremoniously stripped from my possesion by the original owner - my father-in-law, who wanted it back for sentimental reasons), and I was reading the instruction "manual" (a faded piece of paper), and it says...it says...

"If the pistol is to be carried ready for action, place manual safety in the lower or "safe" position before inserting magazine and drawing slide to the rear. With hammer down and safety in "safe" position, the first shot may be discharged by simply placing the manual safety in the upper or "fire" position and pulling the trigger."

No it won't! I did that and the hammer is still disengaged from the trigger, safety up or down! I chamber a round and this thing is limp - I think this is why my father-in-law pulled the switch on me! :buttkick:


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Does only the DA not work? You probably already know this but the DA is the long, hard trigger pull that automatically cocks and releases the hammer. SA is cocking it then firing. Also, is the slide all the way forward?


----------



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, I'm not sure - I mean, the slide is definitely all the way forward, and I know I've chambered the first round because I've ejected it.

But if the gun is empty and the safety is on, and I slide a magazine in and pull the slide back to chamber that first round, then push the up the safety switch, I get nothing, no DA, just the same trigger action as if the safety was still on.

Sucks. I'm afraid to load it with the safety off 'cause I thought that would automatically cock the hammer after I chambered the first round.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It shouldn't matter what position the decocker is on when you release the slide. Also, they have magazine disconnects. Make sure there is an empty magazine inserted when you try.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

If the slide is all the way forward, the magazine is fully seated, and the safety is in the up/fire position and the DA trigger won't work, there is something wrong internally in the pistol.


----------



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks for your patience, guys - I'm sure this is an amateurish issue...

Anyway, Revolver, I tried loading an empty magazine and you're right, I get a double action trigger pull with an empty mag inserted. I don't get it, though, what's with the magazine disconnect and why doesn't it do this with a full mag?


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

It does do it with a loaded magazine. The magazine should be unloaded for safety issues so you don't accidentally load a round in the chamber. Also, the magazine disconnect can be bypassed, both in DA and SA.

To bypass magazine disconnect:

Make sure magazine is inserted.
Put pressure on trigger(just enough that there is pressure on it and the "slack" is all out).
Drop magazine while keeping the pressure.
Squeeze trigger.

It should dry fire without a magazine this way in either DA or SA though more caution needs to be exercise in SA so that you don't drop the hammer prematurely. This allows you to reload with a round in the chamber and still have the ability to fire in a defensive situation.

The magazine disconnect has been used by S&W in all their DA automatics since they first started producing them with the 39. It was the first police issued automatic and was a feature specifically requested by police agencies.

That's all you need to know about the magazine disconnect. Now go enjoy that 59. It's an excellent pistol even though the sights suck(as did on the 39).


----------



## Rasko501 (Apr 6, 2007)

Thanks a lot, Revolver! I did what you said and now it all makes sense. I do look forward to shooting this baby now. It is a nice looking gun, but I agree the sights suck - I can't imagine trying to aim with it in poor lighting conditions.


----------

